# Outpatient Coding Supervisor position in Alabama



## Pam Brooks (Feb 28, 2013)

Our client is seeking an Outpatient Coding Supervisor for a FTE opportunity located in Alabama.

*Description:*
Assist the Coding Manager in maintaining a coding system which assures complete, accurate, timely data according to coding guidelines for all outpatients admitted/treated at the hospital, providing the prompt billing of accounts and the retrieval of statistical information as needed while maintaining the integrity of the data. Supervision of on-site and off-site coders, staffing, evaluating and prioritizing daily work assignments, maintaining coding standards and educating staff and physicians on coding issues. Audits records to ensure compliance with established coding and abstracting accuracy standards. Works with the billing office and manages accounts in the EFR to resolve issues related to coding errors/edits. Upholds professional standards of performance and conduct. Serves as a resource to other departments concerning any outpatient coding issues. 
*Primary Duties/Responsibilities:* 
·         Supervises all outpatient coders and evaluates and prioritizes workflow on a daily basis. 
·         Conducts coding audits according to the Internal Audit/Coding Compliance policy. 
·         Provides feedback and education on audits, coding changes and preparation for ICD-10 to the outpatient coding team on at least a monthly basis. 
·         Works with staff to maintain a consistent overall coding and abstracting accuracy rate of 97% or greater. 
·         Reviews medical record and assigns appropriate ICD-9-CM and CPT-4 codes according to coding guidelines and hospital's policies and procedures. 
*Minimum Qualifications:* 
·         Associate's Degree in Health Information Technology or equivalent education or certification (RHIA, RHIT, CCS). 
·         Three to five years outpatient coding experience in an acute hospital setting performing outpatient coding with a minimum of one-year supervisory experience. 
·         Must have technical knowledge of Medical Record software with particular reference to 3M Encoder software. 
·         Must have good public relation skills and the ability to interact well with physicians. 
·         Must have good organizational skills. 
·         Must be able to read, write and speak English. 
·         Ability to maintain confidentiality absolutely required 

Wendi Eggener
Sr. IT Recruiter
Wk: 646-412-5516 Cell: 305-761-3393
wendi@engagestaff.com
www.engagestaff.com
http://www.linkedin.com/in/wendieggener
http://www.linkedin.com/in/wendieggener/http://www.youtube.com/EngagePartnershttps://www.facebook.com/engagepartners


----------

